# Bypass - New angle



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am aware that there is already a Bypass Thread but it seemed like that thread was concerning _not_ being offered the position once youv'e began the process. My concern is the possibility of being bypassed on the Civil Service list where I am skipped over on the list to get to candidate ranked below me.

I just turned 32 and ranked 192 on the Boston list - so this is my last shot. I am confident they will reach my ranking but concerned with the possibility [if it is possible, which everything is] that I may not receive a card because they are looking to diversify the department. I am aware that the 1 for 1 rule was over ruled last year however I read an article in the Globe this morning concerning diversity in the upper ranks and went further into the apparent community feelings of lack of diversity in the patrolman responding to calls in "...area's of color" (Globe). The Commissioner stated that diversity needs to begin with recruiting. Makes sense however as a white male trying his hardest to get on, I selfishly do not want to be bypassed [again] for that reason.

I hope I did not offend anyone as that was not my intent. I am simply trying to understand fully how Civil Service [can] work.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> I am aware that there is already a Bypass Thread but it seemed like that thread was concerning _not_ being offered the position once youv'e began the process. My concern is the possibility of being bypassed on the Civil Service list where I am skipped over on the list to get to candidate ranked below me.
> 
> I just turned 32 and ranked 192 on the Boston list - so this is my last shot. I am confident they will reach my ranking but concerned with the possibility [if it is possible, which everything is] that I may not receive a card because they are looking to diversify the department. I am aware that the 1 for 1 rule was over ruled last year however I read an article in the Globe this morning concerning diversity in the upper ranks and went further into the apparent community feelings of lack of diversity in the patrolman responding to calls in "...area's of color" (Globe). The Commissioner stated that diversity needs to begin with recruiting. Makes sense however as a white male trying his hardest to get on, I selfishly do not want to be bypassed [again] for that reason.
> 
> I hope I did not offend anyone as that was not my intent. I am simply trying to understand fully how Civil Service [can] work.


I really wouldnt worry about it at this point, Boston is so desparate for people I don't think yo uwold encounter being "passed up" with the latest round of hirings... Last class they hired 62 people, they sent out 400 cards...


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

400 card's....I was 389 on the list, so either that's wrong or I did get by-passed.



AFCOP said:


> I really wouldnt worry about it at this point, Boston is so desparate for people I don't think yo uwold encounter being "passed up" with the latest round of hirings... Last class they hired 62 people, they sent out 400 cards...


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

My town is hiring 8. 17 are getting cards. Because of the ties, I am ranked 24th. When a department bypasses a canidate, does the # drop to 16 or do they give the next # candiate a chance at an interview?

I need all the luck I can get!!!!!!!


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> 400 card's....holly shit that's over 6 people per one position. Do you know what was the biggest disqualifying point?


They sent out 400 cards, got 300 or so signatures in the book at HQ, from that people got knocked out due to back ground, psych/medical exam, some went to medical hold, and what they were left with was 62 recruits for the academy that went in this october.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> 400 card's....I was 389 on the list, so either that's wrong or I did get by-passed.


Thats what recruit investigations told us... did you have residency?


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

So at 389, shouldn't I have recieved a card? 300 signed and 62 were accepted, that's almost an 80% failure rate...seems high but I hope it continues (except for you & me) so I can get called shortly.



AFCOP said:


> Thats what recruit investigations told us... did you have residency?


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> So at 389, shouldn't I have recieved a card? 300 signed and 62 were accepted, that's almost an 80% failure rate...seems high but I hope it continues (except for you & me) so I can get called shortly.


To be totally honest I'm not entirely sure how CS works, I grew up in a non-cs town so this is all new to me...learn as you go...yah know


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I hear ya. What a joke of a system.



AFCOP said:


> To be totally honest I'm not entirely sure how CS works, I grew up in a non-cs town so this is all new to me...learn as you go...yah know


----------

